# Last Blog of 2017 (most likely)



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, October was a good month for performances. There were three; two fully expected, but one surprise.

The surprise was a premier of a work for horn choir that I wrote about 10 years ago. Shortly after its completion, I had sent it to the French horn professor of one of the premier American music schools (he and I attended said premier school at the same time yet our paths never crossed). A few years later he emailed me saying that he might have his students play it that year, but nothing came of it. And then this October he gives me a heads-up that in a few days it'll be performed. I got to see it via live streaming.

After that I took a trip to Texas to see the third performance by a third artists of my set of piano pieces (_see earlier 2017 TC blogs regarding the first 2_). I got to meet the pianist the day before the concert by us going out to dinner. What a treat to just talk about each others lives and interests before working professionally in the next day's dress rehearsal. The performance was top-notch and afterwards one audience member (a piano professor from Pennsylvania) asked for a copy of the score.

I thought I could drive from TX to TN to see a performance of a very old published piece of mine that was being played by a faculty brass ensemble two days after the TX concert, but a major traffic detour made me lose over two valuable hours, thus making it too _iffy_ to get there in time. Since this piece has been performed numerous times over its 40+ year life and has been recorded professionally twice, I was not upset by missing being there in person.

So, nothing else is scheduled for the rest of 2017. December is usually the month that I hear about several 2018 performances that I applied for via professional organizations. But 2017 was a fine year for performances as the total was 11. Who knows what next year will bring. Maybe one or none? Hopefully more than that


----------

